# Baltic seabed anomoly..



## xes (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sure you all remember that pic in the papers a few months ago, a large "disc" shape object at the bottom of the baltic sea. Well, here's the latest update, and it looks like it could lead to a very exiting find.



> *2012-06-07*
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS 2pm,* The divers are now down and investigating the circle and reports from the ship say they are really amazed. There is definitely something unusual hiding at the seabed – a Mystery Beneath. More information and pictures will be released next week.


http://www.oceanexplorer.se/

They've gone down in submersivals, and are amazed at what they've found. There had been reports that the goverment was blocking people from searching this site, but that turned out to be unsubstantiated bollocks.

I reckon it's something which used to be on land, like a building or something. From many many years ago.

I guess we'll have to watch this space to find out more.

*watches the space*


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 8, 2012)

Of course they're amazed and the longer they remain "amazed" without producing anything tangible the more money they make:
*2012-01-26*




> *A commercial opportunity out of the ordinary.*
> Ocean X Team has found a disc shaped object on the sea floor at 85 meters depth, but what is it?
> Well, we do not know but *your company should really not miss the chance* of being highlighted in front of hundreds of millions TV-viewers when we found out.
> *We are also looking for investors* who are interested in the object and can see the potential value.
> For more information about *investment* please contact us.







> *2012-03-02*
> 
> Buy a Digigraphie of the anomaly in the Baltic Sea.



etc etc etc


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2012)

So not likely to be the lare of the deep ones then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2012)

It's not that fucking madeleine mccann is it?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 8, 2012)

I would laugh if it's a donut or a CD that one of the crew has brought.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone should inform them of the great discovery that is spellcheck


----------



## dessiato (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2012)

Why isn't this all over the news?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why isn't this all over the news?


You heard about it here first! U75, ahead of the rest of the world news!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 8, 2012)

xes said:


> I reckon it's something which used to be on land, like a building or something.



Or a spaceship.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

It's the kraken's spaceship. Obvs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2012)

dessiato said:


> You heard about it here first! U75, ahead of the rest of the world news!



That's fucking amazing!


----------



## xes (Jun 8, 2012)

It was in the news a few months ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2012)

It was? You got a link?


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't believe in disks at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2012)

dilute micro said:


> I don't believe in disks at the bottom of the sea.


 
Deep sea DJ?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 9, 2012)

xenon said:


> So not likely to be the lare of the deep ones then?


Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## xes (Jun 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was? You got a link?


http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/sh...on-disc-shaped/story?id=15471558#.T9MIQLVQLig
http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/local_...d-on-the-baltic-sea-floor-by-treasure-hunters
http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/n...tic-sea-explorers-return-to-mystery-disc.html
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8411064/mystery-object-found-on-baltic-sea-floor
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/30/ufo-found-in-baltic-sea-update_n_1241646.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ysterious-UFO-like-object-the-Baltic-Sea.html

will that be enough? Plenty of videos from CNN and places like that on youtube too. It was a few months ago, as I said so you'll be forgiven for not remebering. (although not for your lack of googling skills)

here's a picture of it


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 9, 2012)

It is the base of a giant teapot that was previously orbiting in space until it crashed down, upturned, at the bottom of the Baltic. Or it may just be the lid, in which case they need to look for the teapot.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2012)

This is how it starts, people.

They are going to begin probing it, and then it will react and begin it's sequence, and things will never be the same again.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a job for John Locke.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2012)

Well it's clearly not a UFO as suggested in some of those links, given that it's not fecking *flying*.


----------



## xes (Jun 9, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Well it's clearly not a UFO as suggested in some of those links, given that it's not fecking *flying*.


well yes, media tried to sensationalise it. I think 1 of those stories tried to tone it down a little bit, suggesting that it could be some Russian test spaceship/flying thingy. But, you can have USOs *flutters eyelashes*

I'm looking forward to some clearer pictures and maybe a video next week, when they reckon there will be more pictures and video.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 9, 2012)

xes said:


> when they reckon there will be more pictures and video.


I wonder how they'll be selling them for


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 9, 2012)

xes said:


> here's a picture of it


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 9, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Well it's clearly not a UFO as suggested in some of those links, given that it's not fecking *flying*.


 It's clearly a USO, unidentified sinking object.


----------



## xes (Jun 9, 2012)

unidentified submerged object, if you don't mind kind sir.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a ginger biscuit. They stay firm for ages after being dunked


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2012)

bet you say that to all the girls


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2012)

xes said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/sh...on-disc-shaped/story?id=15471558#.T9MIQLVQLig
> http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/local_...d-on-the-baltic-sea-floor-by-treasure-hunters
> http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/n...tic-sea-explorers-return-to-mystery-disc.html
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8411064/mystery-object-found-on-baltic-sea-floor
> ...



Yeah I'm going to go with badly photographed natural rock formation until someone gets down there and brings back credible evidence to the contrary...


----------



## xes (Jun 9, 2012)

there're 2 of them apparently, one smaller. And they say that there are "drag marks" a few hundred feet long. But I'm presuming that'd be a tidal feature?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2012)

xes said:


> there're 2 of them apparently, one smaller. And they say that there are "drag marks" a few hundred feet long. But I'm presuming that'd be a tidal feature?


 
I think that's more plausible at this stage than some possibly alien craft or structure tbh...


----------



## xes (Jun 9, 2012)

For the record, I don't think this has anything to do with aliens. If this turns out to be something other than a natural formation, ie a  structure of some kind, then my money will be on something which used to be above ground. Infact I'd be willing to bet that there are many structures scattered all over the ocean floor from when it used to be above ground.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2012)

It's an old submerged well belonging to another submerged lost city like Atlantis

or a prototype for a stone wheel

or a stone pacman


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2012)

xes said:


> For the record, I don't think this has anything to do with aliens. If this turns out to be something other than a natural formation, ie a structure of some kind, then my money will be on something which used to be above ground. Infact I'd be willing to bet that there are many structures scattered all over the ocean floor from when it used to be above ground.


 
Fair enough, wasn't being prejudicial just don't think that every seemingly unexplained odd looking thing is a great mystery...if it's not natural and used to be above water, what do you think it could be?


----------



## xes (Jun 10, 2012)

A stone building of some sort. Maybe a place of worship or a burial chamber, maybe the local quickiemart, who knows. I'm just pontificating what it could be if it isn't a natural formation. Would be interesting to see where it sits in "the grid" of ancient megalithic sites. (I reckon the grid is complete, and if we looked hard enough, I think we'd find stuff under the sea in certain places. From when it wasn't under the sea)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2012)

The grid?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope it turns out to be a small asteroid or even two small asteroids. A lump of rock that was burning up and perhaps spinning might feasibly become circular in shape.

By coincidence, at this moment there are American scientists working under water to replicate the sensation of working in space while they practice doing the kind of manipulations that will be necessary when investigating asteroids. The aim is to find and recover useful minerals or metals from real asteroids when they encounter them in space.

If these American scientists were to travel to the Baltic sea they could practise their skills and at the same time check this object to see if it is an asteroid. If it turns out to be true they can begin exploring for useful substances therein. The Russians however might want to make property claims on it though. This could be sorted out by an arm-wrestling contest between Obama and Putin - cheaper than paying for lawyers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


>


 
That's all very well, but I bet the Baltic one can't do the Kessel run in 12 parsecs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I'm going to go with badly photographed natural rock formation until someone gets down there and brings back credible evidence to the contrary...


 
It's very obviously an ancient Mayan seal, the revelation of which will start the countdown to doomsday 2012.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2012)

xes said:


> there're 2 of them apparently, one smaller. And they say that there are "drag marks" a few hundred feet long. But I'm presuming that'd be a tidal feature?


 
Engine failure, blates.


----------



## xes (Jun 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The grid?


yeah, a whole other thread, and there's maths involved that frazzles my brain. But lots of ancient sites, seem to be connected, or part of a grid system. Even though many of them were built thousands of years apart. You can tell the ones which are part of a grid, or part of this ancient system, as their very foundations and shapes, give you their longitue and latitude grid locations (and usually the long/lat of the great pyramid) Some of them also have information like the distance to the sun, the curcumference of the earth, distance to the moon. Basically, stuff which has no right being there at all. Karl Munck goes into great detail in with his pyramid matrix website, and there's 5 hours of video on youtube which explains it even better. (I recomend watching it, it's pretty interesting)

This site has a little taste of it all, but focuses on 1 ring which he calls "the great ring"
http://home.hiwaay.net/~jalison/index.html
http://www.pyramidmatrix.com/
http://www.vortexmaps.com/megalith.php
Crazy shit, I'll grant you. (like fucking proper crazy) But maybe not if we just give the ancients a little more credit than we do.


----------



## xes (Jun 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I hope it turns out to be a small asteroid or even two small asteroids. A lump of rock that was burning up and perhaps spinning might feasibly become circular in shape.
> 
> By coincidence, at this moment there are American scientists working under water to replicate the sensation of working in space while they practice doing the kind of manipulations that will be necessary when investigating asteroids. The aim is to find and recover useful minerals or metals from real asteroids when they encounter them in space.
> 
> If these American scientists were to travel to the Baltic sea they could practise their skills and at the same time check this object to see if it is an asteroid. If it turns out to be true they can begin exploring for useful substances therein. The Russians however might want to make property claims on it though. This could be sorted out by an arm-wrestling contest between Obama and Putin - cheaper than paying for lawyers.


If it's an asteroid, then these shipwreck hunters just hit the fucking jackpot!! A 60 meter accross lump of space rock would be worth millions. If not more.


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2012)

lil' update. Could be something, might not be.


> The Ocean X Team dove down to the circle-shaped object in the Baltic Sea and met something they never experienced before. First they thought it was just stone or a rock cliff, but after further observations the object appeared more as a huge mushroom, rising 3-4 meters/10-13 feet from the seabed, with rounded sides and rugged edges. The object had an egg shaped hole leading into it from the top, as an opening. On top of the object they also found strange stone circle formations, almost looking like small fireplaces. The stones were covered in something resembling soot.
> “During my 20-year diving career, including 6000 dives, I have never seen anything like this. Normally stones don’t burn. I can’t explain what we saw, and I went down there to answer questions, but I came up with even more questions “, says Stefan Hogeborn, one of the divers at Ocean X Team.
> The path to the object itself can be described as a runway or a downhill path that is flattened at the seabed with the object at the end of it.
> “First we thought this was only stone, but this is something else. And since no volcanic activity has ever been reported in the Baltic Sea the find becomes even stranger. As laymen we can only speculate how this is made by nature, but this is the strangest thing I have ever experienced as a professional diver“, continues Peter Lindberg, one of the founder Ocean X Team.
> Right now, scientists are examining samples from the circle-shaped object, and experts in sonar imaging are processing data from the ship to hopefully shed more light over the mysterious object.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2012)

are there any actual news articles on this?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2012)

Where's sourced from?


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2012)

that's from their site. (link in forst post) There's a video on the news link under the text i quoted, but it's not in English. It shows the video from the dive.

http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sa-ser-den-mystiska-cirkeln-ut-pa-nara-hall/


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2012)

And what do you think of the video? Some of it looks like they have zoomed in on a pebble to me.


----------



## xes (Jun 17, 2012)

The video doesn't really show anything at all, to be honest. From one angle you can see that it is a raised dome, but that's pretty much it. They need to clear the silt and sand from it. The views from the top, were most unimpressive.Would have been nice if they'd have showed the alleged features, like the hole in the top, and the supposed fireplaces.I guess deep sea exploration takes time and stuff. Still, I'll be following this till it reaches a conclusion.

The Dailymail has a story on it today.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ttle-fireplaces-lying-end-1-000ft-runway.html


----------



## xes (Jun 17, 2012)

just wanted to get this in, before someone else did....


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 17, 2012)

It looks like some rocks to me



> Tourist trips: Diver Peter Lindberg is hoping to take wealthy tourists down in this submarine to see the object


 
I bet he is.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, they're rocks everyone. But the interest in the story is earning us $$$$ so we'll keep the ambiguity kettle on the flame also.


----------



## xes (Jun 17, 2012)

oooh you're so cynical


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 17, 2012)

xes said:


> If it's an asteroid, then these shipwreck hunters just hit the fucking jackpot!! A 60 meter accross lump of space rock would be worth millions. If not more.


They can cut it into bits and flog them on commemorative plaque via the Franklin mint


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 17, 2012)

> On top of the object they also found strange stone circle formations, almost looking like small fireplaces. The stones were covered in something resembling soot.


Coal fired UFO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2012)

xes said:


> oooh you're so cynical



It's not cynicism really just the most likely explanation being the simplest.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 17, 2012)

This thing isn't a submerged UFO although the Daily Mail described it as 'UFO shaped' which is meaningless really and assumes that all unidentified flying objects have a common shape. It is a USO at the moment, That is an unidentified submersed object.

The fact that the diving team already has a passenger carrying submersible ready to take tourists down suggests that piracy on the seas is still with us. It is just a money making scam.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

There's a video here: 
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/06/my...nk-in-baltic-sea-gets-photographed-by-divers/


----------



## yield (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> There's a video here:
> http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/06/my...nk-in-baltic-sea-gets-photographed-by-divers/





> But this could be anything, including a geological formation or, as Lindberg said at the time of its discovery, some archeological find, a “new Stonehenge”. But that explanation doesn’t make much sense.


If it's man-made would it be from the last ice age?


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 18, 2012)

If it's a coal fired UFO producing *black* soot then that explains dark matter as well.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 18, 2012)

It's probably an elaborate hoax for the next James Cameron film or something.


----------



## xes (Jun 18, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's probably an elaborate hoax for the next James Cameron film or something.


That's actually quite a plausable explanation.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 27, 2012)

> 'UFO' at the bottom of the Baltic Sea 'cuts off electrical equipment when divers get within 200m'​


​ 
Fail link: ​http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ea-cuts-electrical-equipment-divers-200m.html


----------



## xes (Jun 27, 2012)

curiouser and curiouser


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 27, 2012)

Just nuke it and get it over with.


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2012)

I was in the mood for some flights of fancy so had a look at the ATS threads on this.

But instead of tinfoilhattery I get stuff like this:



> There is so far no evidence the Baltic "UFO" was ever "flying" and so far, appears to be nothing more than a rock formation (maybe limestone). Some people have speculated its all sorts of things, (Nazi flying saucer, lost city of Atlantis, yada, yada, yada...) but it is still all hype and speculation. Its unlikely the Nazis ever believed they could make blocks of limestone fly, unless "Scotty" happened to give them the "di-lithium crystals" in exchange for a good bottle of scotch.


 


> A UFO? Made of rock? No wonder the government is covering this up. Hey, did you know the Rock of Gibraltar is a GIANT UFO? How do I know? It has some graffiti on it and my cellphone failed when it got near to it.
> 
> You want to know another UFO? Stonehenge - Nazi UFO, stolen from the Altairians. It was flown by those alien statues on Easter Island.
> 
> ...


 


> If this is so interesting, and they just want to get information about this "object" out, they would be inviting real scientists to examine it. Their spokesman's qualifications in the video just posted are that he's a "treasure hunter." Which means he and his team are little more qualified than the retirees you see on beaches with metal detectors. The only reason this hasn't been done (brought in a real team) is that this is a fully capitalistic enterprise, and they have no intent to put their findings up to real scientific inquiry. Once everyone knows it's not anything but a natural formation, they've lost their "treasure." They're only interested in money. They're trying to fund a documentary and fund "trips" for people to go down and look at it. Now, it just so happens that they're "unable" to get any decent photographs, and the ONLY possible explanation for this is the object.


 
Disappointing.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2012)

Its a magical sucker magnet, that makes use of mystical forces to separate fools from their cash.

If you really want to believe then that can be arranged, so long as the belief is that your wallet will become lighter.


----------



## xes (Jun 28, 2012)

Corax said:


> I was in the mood for some flights of fancy so had a look at the ATS threads on this.


As I've said many times over, ATS is a website FOR debunkers. But it does attract alot of proper fringe lunacy. But that lunacy is usually shot down in flames (in a nice way, cos you're not allowed to swear and be rude to people, and the mods rule with an iron fist of fury) But there is loads of really interesting stuff on there, which is usually completly bypassed by the mainstream media outlets.


----------



## xes (Jun 28, 2012)

one or the latest videos on it, not seen it cos I'm at work, but here it is anyway.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jun 28, 2012)

It would appear to be a rock. Under the water.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah, but how did it get there eh?


----------



## xes (Jun 28, 2012)

http://2012indyinfo.com/2012/06/27/baltic-anomaly-far-stranger-than-any-ufo-discovery-truthfall/



> From the different reports and interviews given we have amassed the following details of the anomaly.
> 
> *Completely circular plate-like exterior.*
> *180 metres in circumference.*
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

How could anything be "far stranger than any UFO could ever hope to be".
What an idiotic assertion.

I would LOVE it if it was an alien UFO btw.


----------



## xes (Jun 28, 2012)

I still reckon it could be some kind of ancient building. I would also love it to be alien in origin, but I think it's highly unlikley. (notthat I think alien visitation is highly unlikely, butthis is made of some kind of "concrete material". So i don't think it'd be the best thing to be airborne at all.)


----------



## Idaho (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't get it. The sea is full of funny shaped rocks. Why all the fizzing over this one?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 28, 2012)

xes said:


> yeah, a whole other thread, and there's maths involved that frazzles my brain. But lots of ancient sites, seem to be connected, or part of a grid system. Even though many of them were built thousands of years apart. You can tell the ones which are part of a grid, or part of this ancient system, as their very foundations and shapes, give you their longitue and latitude grid locations (and usually the long/lat of the great pyramid) Some of them also have information like the distance to the sun, the curcumference of the earth, distance to the moon. Basically, stuff which has no right being there at all. Karl Munck goes into great detail in with his pyramid matrix website, and there's 5 hours of video on youtube which explains it even better. (I recomend watching it, it's pretty interesting)
> 
> This site has a little taste of it all, but focuses on 1 ring which he calls "the great ring"
> http://home.hiwaay.net/~jalison/index.html
> ...






Idaho said:


> I don't get it. The sea is full of funny shaped rocks. Why all the fizzing over this one?


It's shaped like the millennium falcon.


----------



## xes (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, it's an oddity. It's unlike any other "rock" in the vacinity. It shows characturistics which could mean that it is more than just a rock. (if the claims of electrical equiptment failing are to be belived) It seems to have right angles and corridoors and stuff going on. Yes, these things can all be natural, but they may not be. It's an intersting thingy, I'm interested in it for one. And if these treasure hunters make some cash off the back of it, then fair play, that's kind of what they do for a living. It's like being pissed off at an author, becasue they're making money from the book they just wrote. This is their living, and yes, that does mean that they may be egging it on a bit unfortunatly, but it still might be a really interesting find.


----------



## xes (Jun 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


>


Dispute the maths, not the idea. If you think it's bollocks, disprove it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 28, 2012)

xes said:


> Dispute the maths, not the idea. If you think it's bollocks, disprove it.


Typical CT attitude. I can't disprove a lot of things that are clearly bollocks.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2012)

It's "Roadside Picnic" all over again, only underwater. Or Fringe's "First Peoples"...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 28, 2012)

xes said:


> http://2012indyinfo.com/2012/06/27/baltic-anomaly-far-stranger-than-any-ufo-discovery-truthfall/


 
its a trap...

pesty predators trying to lure us down


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2012)

xes said:


> Well, it's an oddity. It's unlike any other "rock" in the vacinity. It shows characturistics which could mean that it is more than just a rock. (if the claims of electrical equiptment failing are to be belived) It seems to have right angles and corridoors and stuff going on. Yes, these things can all be natural, but they may not be. It's an intersting thingy, I'm interested in it for one. And if these treasure hunters make some cash off the back of it, then fair play, that's kind of what they do for a living. It's like being pissed off at an author, becasue they're making money from the book they just wrote. This is their living, and yes, that does mean that they may be egging it on a bit unfortunatly, *but it still might be a really interesting find*.


 
Or, more likely, a massive disappointment


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2012)

xes said:


> http://2012indyinfo.com/2012/06/27/baltic-anomaly-far-stranger-than-any-ufo-discovery-truthfall/


 


> This is turning into one of the most amazing and perplexing discoveries in history.


lol


----------



## Idaho (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> Dispute the maths, not the idea. If you think it's bollocks, disprove it.


 
The scientific method is for the proposer of a theory to also present the results of a series of tests that fail to disprove it. Subsequent doubters can then either dispute the veracity of those tests, or come up with new tests. It is not for one person to come out with some wacky shit which is held as truth with everyone else oblidged to either go and test it or accept it.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's shaped like the millennium falcon.


That didn't really exist, you know.


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

editor said:


> That didn't really exist, you know.


ha, that's where you're wrong! My dad worked on some of the lighting on the millenium falcon, there were various models and sets and stuff.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> ha, that's where you're wrong! My dad worked on some of the lighting on the millenium falcon, there were various models and sets and stuff.


Do much exploring of interstellar space, did he?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> ha, that's where you're wrong! My dad worked on some of the lighting on the millenium falcon, there were various models and sets and stuff.


Why was it called the MF?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> yeah, a whole other thread, and there's maths involved that frazzles my brain. But lots of ancient sites, seem to be connected, or part of a grid system. Even though many of them were built thousands of years apart. You can tell the ones which are part of a grid, or part of this ancient system, as their very foundations and shapes, give you their longitue and latitude grid locations (and usually the long/lat of the great pyramid) Some of them also have information like the distance to the sun, the curcumference of the earth, distance to the moon. Basically, stuff which has no right being there at all. Karl Munck goes into great detail in with his pyramid matrix website, and there's 5 hours of video on youtube which explains it even better. (I recomend watching it, it's pretty interesting)
> 
> This site has a little taste of it all, but focuses on 1 ring which he calls "the great ring"
> http://home.hiwaay.net/~jalison/index.html
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apophenia


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

so much easier to post a link than to try and disproove it by thinking and stuff, isn't it 

Attack the maths, if you can. Please do, there's nothing wrong with that. But just posting a crappy link like that, ain't gonna cut it.

Here's a tiny teeny weeny bit of the ,aths in stone henge.
England's* Stonehenge*. 60 stones × 360° = 21,600 - the number that encodes its grid latitude and also is Earth's polar circumference in nautical miles. 21,600 * ÷* 51° * ÷* 10' = 42.3529411".  51° 10' 42.3529411", is the parallel of latitude that crosses Stonehenge's exact center. _The Code Video_ Part 1 includes an in depth analysis.

Take the time to look into it, I dare ya


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> so much easier to post a link than to try and disproove it by thinking and stuff, isn't it
> 
> Attack the maths, if you can. Please do, there's nothing wrong with that. But just posting a crappy link like that, ain't gonna cut it.


Neither is saying _go on disprove it. _If anything it's far more likely to suggest a reason for why you're posting _go on disprove it _and nothing else.


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Neither is saying go on _disprove it. _


then we'll forever go round in circles.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)

You miss the point. Someone did a book once "proving" that there was a hidden mathematical code in the bible that foretold future events.

Trouble was, someone then did the same with a copy of Moby Dick.

You can find patterns and supposed significance in _anything_ if you look hard enough.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> then we'll forever go round in circles.


You already are. And no - your suggestion is that progress comes from something being proved to a reasonable level of certainty right? That's the way out of any potential circle.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You miss the point. Someone did a book once "proving" that there was a hidden mathematical code in the bible that foretold future events.
> 
> Trouble was, someone then did the same with a copy of Moby Dick.
> 
> You can find patterns and supposed significance in _anything_ if you look hard enough.


And if you _want_ to. Which is where _xes_ is going wrong. Mistaking his _need_ for something to happen with it happening.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> And if you _want_ to


Exactly.


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the numbers are too long, and too precise to be just "you find it if you look hard enough" the exact speed of light, 299792458 mps, is the grid reference of the Grand gallery in the great pryamid. I think they were smarter than we are now. Is that really so crazy?

You can call all of these a coincidence if you like, that's up to you. I think that they knew what they were doing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> I think the numbers are too long, and too precise to be just "you find it if you look hard enough" the exact speed of light, 299792458 mps, is the grid reference of the Grand gallery in the great pryamid.


No it's not.


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

Phew, that's alright then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> I think the numbers are too long, and too precise to be just "you find it if you look hard enough" the exact speed of light, 299792458 mps, is the grid reference of the Grand gallery in the great pryamid. I think they were smarter than we are now. Is that really so crazy?


The speed of light is 186282 miles per second. Or 1080000000 kph. Or 173 astronomical units per day.

There's an almost infinite numbers of ways you could define it in fact. So the fact that one number happens to  be the same as another entirely arbitrary number isn't that much of a coincidence, no.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jun 29, 2012)

But why would they do it? If you designed a building now where the length of the walls was the square root of an astronomical unit and the doors were all the speed of light in microns wide everyone would think you were totally mental. Doors are that width so you can get shit through them and buildings are the shape they are largely to avoid them falling down. Look at the Sydney Opera House, an iconic design if there ever was one, but which is actually much wider and squatter than was originally envisioned, because of limitations imposed by the properties of reinforced concrete.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> Phew, that's alright then


Your loose way with facts being pointed out doesn't make you pause and wonder how you came by these facts? What your methodology is for producing facts? Evaluating evidence? Just round and round and round.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> I think the numbers are too long, and too precise to be just "you find it if you look hard enough" the exact speed of light, 299792458 mps, is the grid reference of the Grand gallery in the great pryamid. I think they were smarter than we are now. Is that really so crazy?
> 
> You can call all of these a coincidence if you like, that's up to you. I think that they knew what they were doing.


it is the grid reference if you use imperial: yards per second


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol at buildings being built exactly to plan.


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

Fruitloop said:


> But why would they do it? If you designed a building now where the length of the walls was the square root of an astronomical unit and the doors were all the speed of light in microns wide everyone would think you were totally mental. Doors are that width so you can get shit through them and buildings are the shape they are largely to avoid them falling down. Look at the Sydney Opera House, an iconic design if there ever was one, but which is actually much wider and squatter than was originally envisioned, because of limitations imposed by the properties of reinforced concrete.


I dunno, it's not my theory  Maybe they were all mad. But fucking clever with it. Why leave messages in the number of steps, and corners? Maybe they thought it would be easy to decipher for future peoples. Maybe it was some kind of calling card, maybe it was the mark of a holy place of worship. I can't realy answer that, as I don't know. Plenty of maybes to throw around though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2012)

Fruitloop said:


> But why would they do it? If you designed a building now where the length of the walls was the square root of an astronomical unit and the doors were all the speed of light in microns wide everyone would think you were totally mental. Doors are that width so you can get shit through them and buildings are the shape they are largely to avoid them falling down. Look at the Sydney Opera House, an iconic design if there ever was one, but which is actually much wider and squatter than was originally envisioned, because of limitations imposed by the properties of reinforced concrete.


and, i wouldn't be surprised, the inadequacy of the contractors to follow the plan


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Your loose way with facts being pointed out doesn't make you pause and wonder how you came by these facts? What your methodology is for producing facts? Evaluating evidence? Just round and round and round.


I just watched some videos, I never "came about these facts" How? Boredom when I broke my leg and was fed up with daytime TV.

I just find it interesting, that's all. I know that's a huge crime against your rationale, to think about things which aren't alreadyt 100% proven, but I like to think about stuff which isn't already neatly layed out infront of me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> I just watched some videos, I never "came about these facts" How? Boredom when I broke my leg and was fed up with daytime TV.
> 
> I just find it interesting, that's all. I know that's a huge crime against your rationale, to think about things which aren't alreadyt 100% proven, but I like to think about stuff which isn't already neatly layed out infront of me.


The claims that

a)it's just bored stuff that i'm interested in and can't be bothered to check 

and

b) it's fact until YOU (i.e someone else not as intellectully lazy as you) disprove it

are incompatible.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's some more Great Pyramid facts:

Tropical Year or Calendar Year: The length of a base side is 9,131 Pyramid Inches measured at the mean socket level, or 365.24 Pyramid Cubits, which is the number of days in a year [9,131/25 = 365.24, accurate to 5 digits]. The perimeter of the base divided by 100 = 365.24, the number of days in a year. [9 131 Pyramid Inches * 4 / 100, accurate to 5 digits]

Tropical Year: The length of the Antechamber used as the diameter of a circle produces a circumference of 365.242 (accurate to 6 digits).

Tropical Year: The ratio of the lengths of the Grand Gallery to the solid diagonal of the King's Chamber times 100 equals the number of days in a tropical year. [(1,881.5985600 / 51.516461) * 100 = 365.242200, accurate to 8 digits]

Sidereal Year: The length of the antechamber of the King's Chamber times Pi = length of a sidereal year [116.26471 Pyramid Inches * 3.14159 = 365.25636 days, accurate to 8 digits]

Sidereal Year: The length of a base side at sidereal socket level is 365.256 Pyramid Cubits. [accurate to 6 digits]

Mean Distance to the Sun: Half of the length of the diagonal of the base times 10^6 = average distance to the sun

Mean Distance to Sun: The height of the pyramid times 10^9 represents the mean radius of the earth's orbit around the sun, or Astronomical Unit (AU). [5,813.235565376 Pyramid Inches x 10^9 = 91,848,816.9 miles]

Mean Distance to Moon: The length of the Jubilee passage times 7 times 10^7 is the mean distance to the moon. [215.973053 Pyramid Inches * 7 * 10^7 = 1.5118e10 Pyramid Inches = 238,865 miles]

Sun's Radius: Twice the perimeter of the bottom of the granite coffer times 10^8 is the sun's mean radius. [270.45378502 Pyramid Inches* 10^8 = 427,316 miles]

Earth's Polar Radius: The Sacred Cubit times 10^7 = polar radius of the earth (distance from North Pole to earth's centre) [25 Pyramid Inches * 10^7 * (1.001081 in / 1 Pyramid Inches) * (1 ft / 12 in) * (1 mi/ 5280 ft) = 3,950 miles]

Earth's Polar Radius: The Pyramid embodies a scale ratio of 1/43,200. The height * 43200 = 3,938.685 miles, which is the polar radius of the earth to within 11 mi.

Radius of the Earth: The curvature designed into the faces of the pyramid exactly matches the radius of the earth.

Equatorial Circumference of the Earth: The Pyramid embodies a scale ratio of 1/43,200. The perimeter of the base * 43,200 = 24,734.94 miles, which is within 170 miles of the equatorial circumference of the earth.

Earth's Volume: The product of the pyramid's volume and density times 10^15 equals the ratio of volume to density of the earth. [10,339,823.3 cubic cubits * 0.4078994 * 10^15 = 4.21760772 x 10^21 cubic cubits = 259.93 x 10^9 cubic miles]

Earth's Mass: Mass of the pyramid = volume * density = 10,339,823.3 cubic cubits * 0.4078994 earth density = 4,217,497. The mass converted to pyramid tons = 4,217,607.72 * 1.25 = 5,272,010 pyramid tons. Since the mean density of the earth was defined as 1.0, then the mass of the earth is 10^15 times the mass in pyramid tons = 5.272 x 10^21 pyramid tons = 5.99 x 10^24 Kg

Speed of Earth around the Sun: The Pyramid Inch times 10^8 = the speed of the earth around the sun, circa 2600 BCE

Mass of the Earth: The weight of the pyramid is estimated at 5,955,000 tons. Multiplied by 10^8 gives a reasonable estimate of the earth's mass.

Average Land Height: The average height of land above sea level for the earth is 5,449 inches. This is also the height of the pyramid.

The Light Equation: The height of the Great Pyramid, minus the height of the capstone represents one millionth the time it takes light to travel the mean radius of the earth's orbit around the sun (1 astronomical unit) using 1 Pyramid Inch equals 24 hours (mean solar day). [(5,813.2355653 - 103.0369176) /
10^6 = .0057101986+ days = 493.36116 seconds = 8 minutes, 13.36 seconds]

The Velocity of Light: With distance of one A.U. known and the transit time of light for this same distance the velocity of light can be found. [91,848,816.9 miles / 493.36+ seconds = 186,169.5 miles/sec]

The Sun's Parallax: The size of the earth as viewed from the Sun and expressed as an angle and generally taken to be 1/2 the diameter at the equator (Solar Equatorial Parallax) is 8.9008091 seconds of arc using 91848,817 miles as the mean distance to the sun and 3,963.4914 miles as the equatorial radius. The distance between the mean socket level and the height of the leveled bedrock is 8.9008 Pyramid Inches.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> England's* Stonehenge*. 60 stones × 360° = 21,600 - the number that encodes its grid latitude and also is Earth's polar circumference in nautical miles. 21,600 *÷* 51° *÷* 10' = 42.3529411". 51° 10' 42.3529411", is the parallel of latitude that crosses Stonehenge's exact center. _The Code Video_ Part 1 includes an in depth analysis.


 
An arbitrary calculation matches another arbitratry calculation.

I live at number 13. 1+3 = 4. My last address was number 4. Indeed it was Flat 4, Number 4 in N4 on the 4 bus route. 4x4 = 16. The 16th letter of the alphabet is P. The name of my first pet was a rabbit called Poppy. The word Poppy has 5 letters. 5 + 13 + 16 = 34. I was 34 when I moved to my current house...etc...etc


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The claims that
> 
> a)it's just bored stuff that i'm interested in and can't be bothered to check
> 
> ...


Shame, innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Here's some more Great Pyramid facts:
> 
> Tropical Year or Calendar Year: The length of a base side is 9,131 Pyramid Inches measured at the mean socket level, or 365.24 Pyramid Cubits, which is the number of days in a year [9,131/25 = 365.24, accurate to 5 digits]. The perimeter of the base divided by 100 = 365.24, the number of days in a year. [9 131 Pyramid Inches * 4 / 100, accurate to 5 digits]
> 
> ...


So what?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> Shame, innit.


Well the first bit is ok - it's when you start poking people in the chest with the second that it becomes a problem. And when you don't even notice that you're doing it anymore, well...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

xes said:


> Shame, innit.


 
I'm so voracious for knowledge SECRET KNOWLEDGE that i can't be bothered to think about stuff. In that case, just stick to admitting that it's _entertainment_ - nothing else.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it is the grid reference if you use imperial: yards per second



Which measurements would the aliens egyptians have been using? And grid references too back then? Lol


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 29, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> So what?



Who pulled your chain, misery guts?


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Well the first bit is ok - it's when you start poking people in the chest with the second that it becomes a problem. And when you don't even notice that you're doing it anymore, well...


The only reason I do that, to be truthful, is that to post a link, like bees did up there to try and give a nice comfy blanket answer, is the exact same lazyness that I show. (and I freely admit that i am lazy/have too many mysteries to contemplate to actually look into any of them fully)  But it is the same lazyness, and folk don't like that sort of thing pointed out to them. I feel the same frustration from that, as you would from my ramblings. Yes, it's a bit tit for tatty, and stuff, but there ya go.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 29, 2012)

This reminds me of that recent study on the mysterious locations of historic Woolworths shops.




			
				Matt Parker said:
			
		

> We know so little about the ancient Woolworths stores," he explains, "but we do still know their locations. I thought that if we analysed the sites we could learn more about what life was like in 2008 and how these people went about buying cheap kitchen accessories and discount CDs.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't we organise an Urban debris-field trip to investigate this phenomena?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

Libertad said:
			
		

> Can't we organise an Urban debris-field trip to investigate this phenomena?



Or Vegas?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Which measurements would the aliens egyptians have been using? And grid references too back then? Lol


egyptian measurements 

you thick or something


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jul 2, 2012)

The Little Chefs were originally built on lay lines.  It was only years later that the roads came along and join them all up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> egyptian measurements
> 
> you thick or something



Clearly.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...cret-Nazi-super-weapon-lost-World-War-II.html

Soz for the flail link: latest theory is Nazi anti-submarine trap.


----------



## xes (Jul 12, 2012)

there's been some "cryptoarcheology" in Syberia too. Might make a thead later, they found some things, but only enough to perk interest, no actual results of their findings....

And hopefully, there will be an update on the21st of this month on this stuff, they're out there in boats right now, think they left earlier this week.


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2012)

xes said:


> there's been some "cryptoarcheology" in Syberia too. Might make a thead later, they found some things, *but only enough to perk interest, no actual results of their findings....*


Funny that.  

I'm not having a go btw. I think this stuff's fun - up until the point when gullible hopefuls start losing money they can't afford that is.


----------



## xes (Jul 13, 2012)

I shant be parting with any money for anything like this, have no fear. (never have, never will and not only because i have none to spare ) Yeah, sure, some may, but you know what they say about fools and money.

The siberia thing looks quite cool though, it's got aliens and a long long history of strange happenings in "the valley of death". apparently this expidition was abandoned due to people falling ill near the objects in question. (something which has lead to the valley of death name over the years as people who go near it get sick) But they've found 5 metal silo type objects burried deep in marshes.


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2012)

xes said:


> I shant be parting with any money for anything like this, have no fear. (never have, never will and not only because i have none to spare ) Yeah, sure, some may, but you know what they say about fools and money.
> 
> The siberia thing looks quite cool though, it's got aliens and a long long history of strange happenings in "the valley of death". apparently this expidition was abandoned due to people falling ill near the objects in question. (something which has lead to the valley of death name over the years as people who go near it get sick) But they've found 5 metal silo type objects burried deep in marshes.


Kewl.  Link me?


----------



## xes (Jul 15, 2012)

http://scienceray.com/earth-science...-cauldrons-in-siberia-are-real/#ixzz20M6Q5mtq

here's a clip from ancient aliens on the history channel


plenty of sites out there all repeating more or less the same folk lore.
http://www.forteantimes.com/features/fbi/2800/valley_of_death.html this one has pictures from this expidition down the side.

and here's an older one...


----------

